

Show HN: Make randoapp descriptions. - humanarity
http://empitchen.appspot.com/

======
humanarity
"An app to innovatively follow that creepy guy at the bar — for geeks"

------
humanarity
"horrendously professional lending for your Vax/VMS device"

------
humanarity
github :
[[https://github.com/humanarity/empichen](https://github.com/humanarity/empichen)]

"An app to vibrantly teleport your house — for humans"

------
humanarity
"horrendous blockchain — made with malbolge"

